# Hawthorne Year?



## The Junkologist (Dec 25, 2008)

I've had this nice original Hawthorne for a while now and was just wondering roughly what year it is and maybe how much it might be worth. It's kind of a purple color with white stripes and accents. I don't think the headlight is original. It has a leather Troxel seat. I got it for $60 and figured I did pretty good. What do you guys think? Thanks and Merry Christmas!


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 25, 2008)

im thinking 1950's


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Dec 26, 2008)

I think that $60 was a great deal. I think that is a CWC (Cleveland Welding Company) frame... a style which was used untill 1953? I thought... I don't know for sure. I have what I believe is a 1955? Hawthorne men's bicycle which has a completely different frame. Best of luck.


----------



## The Junkologist (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks. It is a CWC frame.


----------



## rusty1 (Jan 11, 2009)

That's a very good deal on that bike. I'm elated that more and more people are riding old unrestored bikes; they have so much character. I like em that way.Here's a pic of my Gamble's "Airline" bike; it's completely unrestored except new tires & tubes.


----------



## AntonyR (Jan 11, 2009)

The Junkologist said:


> Thanks. It is a CWC frame.



Wow you scored on that one. The fork alone is worth more than that.
Yup, don't change a thing!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 27, 2009)

That's a sweet deal! I'd say it's 54-57. Standard chain models started to show up in 54, and 57 had the last balloon tire bikes. ~Adam


----------

